# World cup Argentina-South Korea, Greece-Nigeria, France-Mexi



## OddsPoster (Jun 17, 2010)

17 Jun 10:30 Argentina v South Korea  1.50 4.00 8.00  
17 Jun 13:00 Greece v Nigeria  4.00 3.20 2.10   
17 Jun 17:30 France v Mexico  2.25 3.10 3.60


----------



## arajune1810 (Jun 19, 2010)

being a Argentine supporter i am so happy ....
they just destroyed Korea ....
4-1 !!!
1st ha-trick of this world cup ....
i am really happy...
Argentina also gonna destroyed Greece in 22 june .....


----------

